# Snowdonia Park Brewpub and Campsite - Anybody been??



## cole (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi,
We are off to snowdonia park brewpub and campsite this weekend...wondered if anone had been and could let us know what it's like? Ive looked on Ukcampsites and it seems ok...?


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

All fine hop on the train into Caernarfon if it is passing or just pop out for a walk pub food good beer better and they do take out.

The pub does have a feel of a brewsters in high season but should be warm and cosy by now. Have a good weekend


----------



## cole (Aug 5, 2007)

*Brewpub*

Hiya,

We stayed at the Bryn Gloch Site about 2 mins further up that road. It's a brilliant site, huge with loads of pitches, on the river, got a shop, games room and play area for the kids, good dog walk and lovely views of the mountains, the train runs right past it too and the showers are massive and really clean and modern. If you havn't stayed there before you should try it, im sure you would love it. It opens all year round too!! 
We did however go for tea at the brewpub and the food was nice... didn't stay on the site as when we arrived it was dark and i was worried that we would have to stay in the field by the road and we have dogs so no chance of that...

Thanks

Cole


----------

